# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  OCR چیست

## dousti_design

In the name of God
Ocr(Optical Character Recognition)
Optical character recognition, usually abbreviated to OCR, is the mechanical or electronic translation of images of handwritten, typewritten or printed text (usually captured by a scanner) into machine-editable text. It is used to convert paper books and documents into electronic files, for instance, to computerize an old record-keeping system in an office, or to serve on a website such as Project Gutenberg. By replacing each block of pixels that resembles a particular character (such as a letter, digit or punctuation mark) or word with that character or word, OCR makes it possible to edit printed text, search it for a given word or phrase, store it more compactly, display or print a copy free of scanning artifacts, and apply such techniques as machine translation, text-to-speech and text mining to it. OCR is a field of research in pattern recognition, artificial intelligence and computer vision. Though academic research in the field continues, the focus on OCR has shifted to implementation of proven techniques. Optical character recognition (using optical techniques such as mirrors and lenses) and digital character recognition (using scanners and computer algorithms) were originally considered separate fields. Because very few applications survive that use true optical techniques, the OCR term has now been broadened to include digital image processing as well.
Early systems required training to read a specific font; they needed to be programmed with images of each character, and it only worked on one font at a time. "Intelligent" systems with a high degree of recognition accuracy for most fonts are now common. Some systems are even capable of reproducing formatted output that closely approximates the original scanned page including images, columns and other non-textual components.
OCR software
OCR Software and ICR Software technology are analytical artificial intelligence systems that consider only sequences of characters rather than whole words or phrases and do not cross-validate data during the recognition process. For these systems to effectively recognize hand printed or machine printed forms, words must be separated into individual characters. 

Reference
http://en.wikipedia.org



به نام خدا
Ocr(Optical Character Recognition)
  ترجمه یا تبدیل ماشینی یا الکترونیکی  دست نوشته های رو عکس  Ocr  به اختصار Optical character recognition 
 معمولا گرفته شده از اسکنر) به متن های قابل ویرایش. )یا نوشته شده به وسیله ماشین تحریر و یا چاپ شده.
سندها و کتابهای کاغذی به فایل های الکترونیکی. به عنوان مثال، برای کامپیوتری کردن   این تکنیک کاربرد دارد در
بواسطه جایگزین کردن  برای به کار بردن در یک وب سایت، مانند این سایت. یا  یک سیستم اداری نگهداری سوابق
(مانند یک نامه). او سی آر این کار را ممکن کرده است که مجموعه ای از پیکسل ها  یک کاراکتر خاص به جای
ویرایش کنیم یک کاغذ چاپ شده را، پیدا کنیم یک کلمه یا عبارت داده شده را، نشان دادن یا چاپ کردن یک کپی از
برخی تکنیک ها مانند ترجمه ماشینی، تبدیل متن به گفتار و استخراج متن به آن  و اعمال کردن اسکن مصنوعی یک
در به هرحال تحقیق و پژوهش او سی آر یک زمینه  پژوهش در الگو شناسی، هوش مصنوعی و بینایی ماشین است.
 پیاده سازی تکنیک های ثابت. او سی آر( با استفاده از کانون در او سی آر تغییر مکان داده است به  این زمینه ادامه دارد.
(با استفاده از اسکنر و الگوریتم های کامپیوتری) Digital character recognitionتکنیک های نوری نظیر آینه و لنز) و 
در اصل جدا از هم مطرح شده اند. چون کاربردهای بسیار کمی باقی مانده که استفاده کند از تکنیک های نوری حقیقی
را هم شامل شود. Digital character recognitionعمر او سی آر اکنون به اندازه ای وسیع شده است که 
بزودی سیستم ها نیازمند پرورش برای خواندن یک فونت خاص خواهند شد.آنها نیاز خواهند داشت تا برنامه ریزی شوند با عکسهایی از یک کاراکتر. و آن در یک زمان خاص فقط روی یک فونت کار کند. سیستم های هوشمند با دارا بودن درجه شناسیایی درست بالا برای بیشترین فونت هایی که اکنون معمول هستند. برخی از سیستم ها توانایی چاپ خروجی های فرمت بندی شده را دارند، صفحات اسکن شده که شامل عکس ها، ستون ها و اجزاء غیر متنی است را به دقت تخمین نمیزند.
نرم افزارهای او سی آر
تکنیک های نرم افزارهای او سی آر، سیستم های تحلیلی هوش مصنوعی هستند که فقط به کاراکترهایی رسیدگی میکنند که ترتیب کاراکتری داشته باشند و کلمه یا عبارت کامل باشند و در هنگام فرایند شناسایی اعتبارسنجی را قطع نمیکنند. برای اینکه این سیستم ها متن ها و فرم های چاپ شده به وسیله ماشین یا دست را تشخیص دهند باید، متن ها و فرم ها باید تجزیه شوند به کاراکترهای منحصر به فرد.
منابع
http://en.wikipedia.org

ترجمه: اصغر دوستی(خودم :چشمک: )
امیدوارم مفید باشه
فایل doc رو هم ضمیمه کردم
موفق باشید!
وب سایت شخصی اصغر دوستی
ocr چیست

----------

